# converting .exe to .iso



## adamussg

I am trying to convert an exe file to iso. Never tried this before. Can someone help walk me through it? Any suggestions for programs that may help?


----------



## MixedLogik

Correct me if im wrong, your trying to burn a .iso image to a Disk. If that is it, Nero 7 or Nero 6 Buring ROM can do that.


----------



## diduknowthat

You can also use Alchohal 120 and use the image making tool


----------



## Motoxrdude

You cant convert an exe to iso. Iso is a cd image, and an exe is an executable file; no where near similar. You can put an exe within an iso, but thats about it as far as isos and exes.

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## oscaryu1

Please do not double post... Use this thread...


----------



## adamussg

i am trying to put an exe.program on a cd/dvd that will boot in a mac when putting it in the cd drive.


----------



## Cromewell

Are you trying to make a bootable CD (one that starts when you power the system on) or an autoplaying CD (one that starts up when you put it in the drive after the computer is started)?


----------



## windowsvista

is a iso file a mac version of exe?


----------



## oscaryu1

windowsvista said:


> is a iso file a mac version of exe?



No. It's like a bootable type of file I think... like the .iso version of Memtest86...


----------



## Cromewell

In this case iso is just an image of a cd. It isn't necessarily bootable it's just a copy of what a CD/DVD looks like.


----------



## uposb4

I downloaded a large iso file. Now, How do i convert it so i can burn to cd and install? Thanks


----------



## brian

uposb4 said:


> I downloaded a large iso file. Now, How do i convert it so i can burn to cd and install? Thanks



different topic but just to answer you can use nero or http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/ (i recoment nero, the other program does not work all them time)


----------



## chibicitiberiu

If you are trying to do the opposite of this: http://www.computerforum.com/128407-using-iso-file.html forget it. You won't succeed.
This guy (in the link) was trying to convert a .dmg (mac executable) to .iso and make it work on windows.
So if you're trying to convert a .exe (windows executable) to .iso forget it, it won't work.

But you can burn an .exe file to an .iso file, burning the iso or mounting it will work. Nero Burning ROM can help you there.


----------



## alexyu

chibicitiberiu said:


> If you are trying to do the opposite of this: http://www.computerforum.com/128407-using-iso-file.html forget it. You won't succeed.
> This guy (in the link) was trying to convert a .dmg (mac executable) to .iso and make it work on windows.
> So if you're trying to convert a .exe (windows executable) to .iso forget it, it won't work.
> 
> But you can burn an .exe file to an .iso file, burning the iso or mounting it will work. Nero Burning ROM can help you there.


He just wants to burn the .iso
Use Nero, as brian said, althrough i'll go for alcohol 120% because i wouldnt want to install all the bloatware just to burn an iso...


----------



## fade2green514

if you're trying to run a windows program on a mac computer you need source code. you also need a compiler to put it into the mac's format of coding. a lot of programs source code can be found on the internet. ".exe" files dont normally have entire programs inside of them, instead they use other files inside of their folders and they manipulate other files around them.. which is what makes them so dangerous. but, most .exe files aren't malicious.. however they have the potential to be. this is why apple doesn't bother with them.


----------



## Intel_man

Screw burning it on a disc. Use software such as Daemon Tools, PowerISO, MagicISO and just virtually mount them.


----------



## fade2green514

daemon tools rocks for a free program. i think it took me 20 seconds to install halo from one hard drive to my system drive.


----------

